# Samba errors on mount... still seems to work

## AggieEmpeg

Each time I mount a Samba share I get the following error message three times:

tdb((null)): tdb_open_ex: could not open file  /var/run/samba/unexpected.tdb: No such file or directory

The shares still mount and seem to work properly.  This doesn't happen on my desktop machine, only my laptop.  I tried copying all the files located in the above directory to my laptop machine.  This made the error messages go away.  I guess the file is a temp file though because the next time I rebooted, the error messages reappeared and the files that I had copied were gone.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## mglauche

i.e. is there a /var/run/samba ?

tdb files are database files in samba, usually thinks like connection info, file locks, name resolutions etc are stored in them. you can usually delete them when samba is stopped. (only could bring problems if you are domain memeber or domain master  :Wink: 

regards,

   Michael

----------

